

Sign of the Times - WhoCanISue.com - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202434473795&src=EMC-Email&et=editorial&bu=Law.com&pt=Law.com%20Newswire%20Update&cn=LAWCOM_NewswireUpdate_20091012&kw=%27Whocanisue.com%27%20Aggressively%20Seeks%20Plaintiffs

======
rw
WhoCanISue.com's profitability is another data point in favor of the
hypothesis that there are corruption problems in the justice system. The
obvious example is the well-known correlation between having deeper pockets
and winning in court.

We shouldn't be "mad" at this business, they are just exploiting an already-
exploitable system.

------
jasonlbaptiste
of course this is advertised all around Miami. I wish this city would stop re-
enforcing its sleazy stereotype.

~~~
secret
I came here to make the same comment. I've seen their billboards everywhere.
My wife (who is a lawyer) thinks it pushes ethical boundaries, but that there
is technically/legally nothing wrong with what they are doing (based on just
skimming their info).

------
petewarden
There's been some noises from from the Florida Bar Association (or at least
it's vice-president). They're concerned about the ethics of 'directly
appealing to people who want to be litigious': [http://www.sun-
sentinel.com/news/palm-beach/boca-raton/sfl-w...](http://www.sun-
sentinel.com/news/palm-beach/boca-raton/sfl-who-can-i-
sue-p100409,0,4368025.story)

------
trobertson
This is something that I would expect to see on The Onion

